# North London TT Meet - POLL ADDED which Sunday?



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

*Which Sunday would you prefer?*​
26th Nov240.00%3rd Dec120.00%10th Dec240.00%


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

OK seems like there is some interest in a N.London TT meet.
So now where?

Interested:

slineTT
LilRomeo
John
elderberry blue
Adam TTR
CamV6
Niko
itsallaboutmark
tt-fastcar
JAAYDE
phodge

Location ideas:

Hampstead
Enfield(A10)
O2 Centre

Looks like it has been decided the meet will be held at Ally Pally:



> Visitor Enquiries:
> Phoenix Bar
> 
> A traditional freehouse pub offering impressive views of London's Skyline, the Phoenix Bar has a lively atmosphere and is a popular meeting place for everyone.
> ...


Located here(in the middle) http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... =2&out.y=8[/img]

Sline TT has very kindly spoke to the manager of teh bar at Ally Pally and with a little bit of luck we should be able to organise to have some special parking right outside the bar. To make this happen we need to turn up with a good number of TT's to show them we are serious.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice one Mark

We have to see where N London Ttiers live and what would suit them.
Why dont we meet in a car park on a sunday with our maps and ideas and plan a good meet for the future.

I wish we could do Ace but as Tej said its fully booked all the time.......
Elias


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I'd be up for that, I live in Golders Green (already)


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

CamV6 said:


> I'd be up for that, I live in Golders Green (already)


Hey Cam
Nice to see you again last night.
I suppose the main problem would be parking.
Somewhere like Hampstead would be cool as we could all grab pancakes, unfortunately parking is a bit rubbish around there.
Mark


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> I'd be up for that, I live in Golders Green (already)


Can see the likeness.........already :lol:


----------



## Lil Romeo (May 16, 2006)

Hi Mate, what about around Enfield leisure park? 
just off the A10 Southbury rd, there is loads of car parking space, easy to get to where the cinema is, a couple of nice bars, Outback steak house(for our sunday roast), pizza hut, and krispy kreme/ Mc Donalds round the corner


im sure Jon will be on it


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

TTotal said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be up for that, I live in Golders Green (already)
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hey peeps,

Im up for this! If yr willing to class Bushey as north london?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

itsallaboutmark said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > CamV6 said:
> ...


Oich, my life, so many yoks, so many comedians already :lol: :lol: Dont worry, you can all bring a shickser along too if want 

Hava, nagila hava, etc etc


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

lol Cam yr not jewish are you?


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

Adam TTR said:


> Hey peeps,
> 
> Im up for this! If yr willing to class Bushey as north london?


Everyone welcome - more the merrier.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

i be up for it, hampstead calling here!

so up for it, would say meet at the o2 center, but nor much there unless we go to the weatherspoon upstairs?

niko


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

you gotta pay to go into 02 car park... the jews wont be up for that... 

this comment has been said for jews by a jew therefore not considered racist


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> you gotta pay to go into 02 car park... the jews wont be up for that...
> 
> this comment has been said for jews by a jew therefore not considered racist


 :lol: :lol:

Cant we get a disconut..for cash?

No I'm not Jewish but I am jew-'ish' if you catch my drift. [smiley=guitarist.gif]

I grew up in N.London, went to public school, 'most all my mates were jewish, I was in and out of synagogues endlessly for b'day parties etc, I live in Golders Green, I eat in Jewish restaurants (especially dizengoff) and like kosher food (except gefilta fish - of course) and I have one very particular feature that might suggest I am kosher, ahem, so to speak :wink: Ooh, and I'm a Spurs fan 

Indeed, I thought we were Jewish until I was five, when there is a famous story of me asking mum and dad why we didnt go to synagogue like all my friends, only to be told we werent Jewish!! :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > you gotta pay to go into 02 car park... the jews wont be up for that...
> ...


I see what you mean.... it seems i'm the only jew in the village....

oh and no one likes gefilta fish...


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

i would say the best location would be brimsdown any comments?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

elderberry blue said:


> i would say the best location would be brimsdown any comments?


yeah, wheres that?


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

enfield there are loads of large car parks, or even tesco potters bar?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Personally, I prefer the idea of the A10 at Enfield where there's a HUGE Sainsbury's car park, and more importantly a Krispy Kreme donuts. We can all go in there for a coffe and a little treat, especially handy if the weather's bad, AND, all the local chavs will be green with envy!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

why enfield?? cant we go somewhere a little less chavvy so we can leave the cars?


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

yeah i supose


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I just liked the idea of the Krispy Kreme. Cant over-estimate the value of food/drink facilities wherever we choose.

How about the huge Tesco car park at Watford (where there also just so happens to be a Krispy Kreme!) ? 

May even attract a few of the Aylesbury TT folk?

Are Krispy Kreme not kosher? :roll:


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

i do agree there has to be a mc donalds around lol..................


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

We go to the McDonalds/Krispy Kremes sometimes as the 3 of us in our TT's. Sometimes it gets very busy and very chavvy we never stay for more than 10minutes.
Maybe our meet can consist of flying by there for a cruise and a few treats on the way somewhere or after going somewhere?


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

There are some nice pubs around Crews Hill and just North of Enfield where we can park our cars safely. 
We could meet there have a few soft drinks a nice friendly chat and then a spirited drive onto Krispy Kremes?


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Adam TTR said:


> why enfield?? cant we go somewhere a little less chavvy so we can leave the cars?


thats exactly the point!!

we are all N londoners, used to the fine things in life, lets leave chav meets in tesco car parks to outside londoners! 
only kidding,

but really, i think we can do better than that!

O2, i think its free if we are in weatherspoons...?

niko


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I am glad a parade lap on the North Circular last night will turn into a meet. There must be a TT god somewhere overseing......

Right my brainstrom:
1) Location needs to have plenty of safe parking and a pub/restaurant so we can hide when it rains

2) Timing should be on a Sunday afternoon so we can meet in the light even in the winter. There is no point looking at TTs with a torch like i did last night at the Ace cafe.

3) If its going to be sunday and afternoon then we defenately need a large parking space available since most parking lots in pubs or malls are very busy on sunday afternoon.

4) Enfield sounds ok but i am not so keen on the chavness of the area. Remember we do that to enjoy our TTs and our company and not to end up in trouble with the local gangs....

5) It would be nice if we could find a pub that we could blag a TTOC 
discount like they do at the Bucks meet. (20% off the bill)

6) O2 centre sounds cool if someone could point it on a map, I would be happier. Hampstead should be safe but where can we park?

7) My suggestion is still in North London but just about, which means we could attract Essex and Bucks people. There is a Harvester on the A1 at the Stirling Corner.
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... search.srf 
The rear of the parking lot is always empty even on sundays. We could convince the manager to cordon it off for us and give us a discount on drinks and food. Its also got an outside drinking area. Parking is big enough for 60 cars equal to the Ace cafe, but we will probably need 20 or so. There is nothing around it besides a petrol station on the roundabout and a green walking areas for the romantic ones. M25 and M1 is nearby.
Let me know if that is convenient for everybody else. I DONT live around there so it is not so convenient for me but its spacious and non chavvy for our meets.
Let me know what you think
Elias


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> why enfield?? cant we go somewhere a little less chavvy so we can leave the cars?


Yeah  ... London Colney  . Big car park with a huge Borders for all you book worms and a lovely STARBUCKS  . If you do your meet here I will come along even :twisted: [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

ok boys in true blue peter style here is where we are all located (sorry Adam I couldnt fit you in)










So Elias your idea is pretty central. Finchley seems to be the central area does anyone know any nice places in Finchley?
Mark


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

Sorry I posted this twice


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

Ahah I have had an idea, how about Alexandra Palace(Ally Pally):

Amazing scenary
Pub
Loads of parking



> Visitor Enquiries:
> Phoenix Bar
> 
> A traditional freehouse pub offering impressive views of London's Skyline, the Phoenix Bar has a lively atmosphere and is a popular meeting place for everyone.
> ...


Located here(in the middle) http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... =2&out.y=8[/img]


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

slineTT said:


> 7) My suggestion is still in North London but just about, which means we could attract Essex and Bucks people. There is a Harvester on the A1 at the Stirling Corner.
> http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... search.srf
> The rear of the parking lot is always empty even on sundays. We could convince the manager to cordon it off for us and give us a discount on drinks and food. Its also got an outside drinking area. Parking is big enough for 60 cars equal to the Ace cafe, but we will probably need 20 or so. There is nothing around it besides a petrol station on the roundabout and a green walking areas for the romantic ones. M25 and M1 is nearby.
> Let me know if that is convenient for everybody else. I DONT live around there so it is not so convenient for me but its spacious and non chavvy for our meets.
> ...


Excellent Idea (i know where you mean) and the Bucks peeps will come too and not overly far for Dotti!


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

it would be nice for some pictures to good idea.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Mark, of course, brilliant idea! Good thinking, and well done!!

Next question them, is the best date to suit all 8)


----------



## tt-fastcar (Mar 7, 2006)

brilliant idea Allie Pally!

count me in wherever you decide!


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

we can go ice skating after????????????????????????????//


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Aly Paly is a good idea. Well i m just around the corner. Yes there is parking outside the pub BUT remember that there are always events going on there. And its always busy on Sunday afternoon, but i have to admit the prospect of the views of London on the background and the TTs in the foreground sounds good. The other downside is that Aly Paly is not that easily accessible to non North Londoners.

Right is anyone willing to explore the Aly Paly idea and go ask questions to the pub manager and parking lot people?

And I will go blag the Harvester manager on the A1 and we meet here in a week and discuss the results.


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

elderberry blue said:


> we can go ice skating after????????????????????????????//


Would be funny I haven't ice skated for years.
Then when we get to know each other better we can go rowing together haha :roll:


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

slineTT said:


> Aly Paly is a good idea. Well i m just around the corner. Yes there is parking outside the pub BUT remember that there are always events going on there. And its always busy on Sunday afternoon, but i have to admit the prospect of the views of London on the background and the TTs in the foreground sounds good. The other downside is that Aly Paly is not that easily accessible to non North Londoners.
> 
> Right is anyone willing to explore the Aly Paly idea and go ask questions to the pub manager and parking lot people?
> 
> And I will go blag the Harvester manager on the A1 and we meet here in a week and discuss the results.


Hello mate,
With the events we could see whats going on with there website http://www.alexandrapalace.com/whatson.html
I have never really been there on a Sunday afternoon, have you been recently?
I know what you mean accesibility could be better but when people see the views they will be coming from far and beyond!  
Mark


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Mark I agree with aly paly. I will try to go and ask questions this weekend, anyone else offering to come with me on a sunday afternoon?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Mark I agree with aly paly. I will try to go and ask questions this weekend, anyone else offering to come with me on a sunday afternoon?


Aren't you at the LEEK meet Sunday afternoon? :lol: :wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes Dotti my life seems to be evolving around TT meets this week. I need to get a life i know.......
so yeah i f i go to Aly paly it will be just before i drive to the Leek meet.

Is Aly paly convenient for you madam? It seems most TTiers want to have you at their meets, so i dont want to loose you as a customer.....


----------



## Lil Romeo (May 16, 2006)

Ally Pally should be cool, has anyone considered Finchley Lido?


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Yea Romeo i was thinking about the Lido as i live behind it, but its heaving on a sunday afternoon..... I will have a second look now that you mentioned it.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Yes Dotti my life seems to be evolving around TT meets this week. I need to get a life i know.......
> so yeah i f i go to Aly paly it will be just before i drive to the Leek meet.
> 
> Is Aly paly convenient for you madam? It seems most TTiers want to have you at their meets, so i dont want to loose you as a customer.....


Yeah?  Really?  8) . Want my autograph too Mr SlineTT? [smiley=whip.gif] . Just make sure you wear RED leathers next time and not black like you did at the Ace Cafe  :wink:


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

alexandra palace is the best option and the safest. Lido is too chav.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

cant you just call up and make enquiries?


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Dotti will be the fashion police at the meet...........


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

just to let you know what is happening on at Ally pally

http://www.alexandrapalace.com/AntiquesNov06.htm

might a quick re-location?

niko


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Since i could not be bothered to go to work today I thought i would do something more useful and I went to Aly Paly.
I had a chat with the pub manager and he said that having a meet on Sundays would not be a problem once there is no event happening at Aly Paly. He said that there is always plenty of parking and that if we give him a call early enough he would try to cordon off some spaces for our TTs.

The fact is that there are 4 parking areas we could park. 2 of them are just off the main parking lot and usually empty but further away from the pub or main entrance, meaning about a quarter of mile off. The next option is exactly under the BBC antenna, 200m from the pub. and the best option is excactly in front of the pub. There is an area that can fit about 30 cars and is closed by bollards to the public. The pub manager said that if we turn up in numbers he would see if we could have this area in front of the pub as a private TT space for the event.

If you have a look at the Aly Paly calendar you will see that there are not many sundays without an event going on.

So my suggestion is to try our first meet asap at any of the car parks at Aly Paly and see what kind of interest we shall have and then go have a further chat with the manager and hopefully our numbers will convince him to give us our own private space outside the pub. Fantastic views and you can actually see brake discs even if you are inside the pub, its that close.....

So pick a sunday my fellow TTiers. I suggest 3ish pm.....

We would also appreciate any help we could have from the TTOC at this point as they have organised these kind of meets before and their help and advice would be needed.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If you exclude this Sunday and christmas eve you have 4 Sundays to choose from!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Being a good PA that I am :wink: that means 26th Nov/3rd Dec/10th Dec and 17th Dec :wink:

God it's getting close to [smiley=santa.gif]  :-*


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

What do you mean YOU dotti? Arent YOU coming along? I am certain you can do a better job convincing the manager than I can.

But yeah Aly Paly is booked but as i said there are plenty of car parks to have a meet as long as there is not a huge event going on inside Aly Paly. But if we convince the manager to have the little private space outside the pub then we wouldnt have to worry about events and parking space..... 
I have to admit the situation with Aly Paly will not be easy but the location is perfect.....


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

slineTT said:


> Since i could not be bothered to go to work today I thought i would do something more useful and I went to Aly Paly.
> I had a chat with the pub manager and he said that having a meet on Sundays would not be a problem once there is no event happening at Aly Paly. He said that there is always plenty of parking and that if we give him a call early enough he would try to cordon off some spaces for our TTs.
> 
> The fact is that there are 4 parking areas we could park. 2 of them are just off the main parking lot and usually empty but further away from the pub or main entrance, meaning about a quarter of mile off. The next option is exactly under the BBC antenna, 200m from the pub. and the best option is excactly in front of the pub. There is an area that can fit about 30 cars and is closed by bollards to the public. The pub manager said that if we turn up in numbers he would see if we could have this area in front of the pub as a private TT space for the event.
> ...


Thanks very much for doing this!

I have added a poll to the first post so that people can now choose a Sunday.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

slineTT said:
 

> What do you mean YOU dotti? Arent YOU coming along? quote]
> 
> Fraid not


----------



## Lil Romeo (May 16, 2006)

any sunday but the 10th for me, Arsenal are playing Chelsea


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

It seems that 10th Dec is the only sunday that there is no event happening at Aly Paly, so can we do that sunday?

http://www.alexandrapalace.com/whatson.html

It also gives us plenty of time to promote the event.....


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

10th is fine for me.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Put me down i'm game


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Put me down for the 10th too. Sounds like it could be quite fun.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Penny nice of you to join. Please tell the rest of the Bucks crowd to come. I have missed them....

Right North Londoners CAN YOU MAKE IT ON THE 10TH DEC? 

It seems there is a lot of interest after all and so far the poll is split in all the dates, so we have to make a decesion quickly so i can call and book Aly Paly parking lot.

Mark is the 10th ok with you and your company?

Elias


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Wish I could come Elias, looks like fun....but Sunday's are completely out for me for a while - hopefully moving house in the next few weeks.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Paul i know you are busy this period. I am sure you will make it in the future. I hope we will make this a regular meet. It will be nice though to have a TTOC Rep on our meet at some point. Thank you for all the Bucks meets you have organised.


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

JAAYDE said:


> Put me down i'm game


Nice one mate, your down!


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

phodge said:


> Put me down for the 10th too. Sounds like it could be quite fun.


Awsome - lots of fun to have, look forward to seeing you.
Mark


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

slineTT said:


> Penny nice of you to join. Please tell the rest of the Bucks crowd to come. I have missed them....
> 
> Right North Londoners CAN YOU MAKE IT ON THE 10TH DEC?
> 
> ...


Hi mate, 10th December is fine with me and the crowd.

It looks like between 10th and 17th on the POLL. 17th would mean more time for other people to join the bandwagon?

As far as I can see there is nothing major on either of the dates, have you got teh phone number for the manager? Maybe we could ask him what would be the best date, he might have an idea?

Thanks for all your help!

Mark


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

slineTT said:


> Penny nice of you to join. Please tell the rest of the Bucks crowd to come. I have missed them....
> 
> Right North Londoners CAN YOU MAKE IT ON THE 10TH DEC?
> 
> ...


Hi mate, 10th December is fine with me and the crowd.

It looks like between 10th and 17th on the POLL. 17th would mean more time for other people to join the bandwagon?

As far as I can see there is nothing major on either of the dates, have you got teh phone number for the manager? Maybe we could ask him what would be the best date, he might have an idea?

Thanks for all your help!

Mark


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

dont think i can make it on 10th


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok Mark I will call the manager and ask him and then i will let you know.

Will you do the honours of putting the first North London TT meet thread then?

This one is getting messy i think now we need to make clear when and where we shall meet.....


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

slineTT said:


> Ok Mark I will call the manager and ask him and then i will let you know.
> 
> Will you do the honours of putting the first North London TT meet thread then?
> 
> This one is getting messy i think now we need to make clear when and where we shall meet.....


No problem mate, let us know what the Manager say's and then I'll start the new thread with teh official date.

Cheers mate,
Mark


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok I spoke to the manager and he said 10th Dec will be better for us since there is no event going on and we could have the area under the BBC Antenna to our selves. He wont cordon off any spaces but he said that we wont have any problem occuping the parking lot.

So there it is

North London Meet 10th Dec Sunday 3pm Aly Paly under the BBC Antenna

You cant miss it.

Mark will put a new thread to make it official.

Please try to come and watch the views with us even for a short time, cause its going to be cold. We can still watch the views from inside the pub 200m from our parked TTs.

I want to ask Wak and Was to come if they are free, i owe them a drink for all their help they have given me with my car.
Elias


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

OK done.
If everyone could shift over to this thread :
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 292#815292
and confrim they are coming!


----------

